# finasteride



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it possible to use finasteride just for a cycle to prevent hair loss and then come off of it and not have the nasty side effects that I have read such as permanent impotency? Anyone done this?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone have any info?


----------



## Researcher (Jul 22, 2012)

Years ago, I took 1 Propecia tab... dissolved it in a solution of alcohol, water and DMSO... made the solution to dose 200th of a tab onto my scalp... within 30min it killed my libido... I won't touch the stuff again... 

If you are prone to hair loss... stay away from Tren... it will rip your hair out like its a wig...lol


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 22, 2012)

Researcher said:


> Years ago, I took 1 Propecia tab... dissolved it in a solution of alcohol, water and DMSO... made the solution to dose 200th of a tab onto my scalp... within 30min it killed my libido... I won't touch the stuff again...
> 
> If you are prone to hair loss... stay away from Tren... it will rip your hair out like its a wig...lol


What do you use instead of finasterid?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## GSracer (Jul 27, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Is it possible to use finasteride just for a cycle to prevent hair loss and then come off of it and not have the nasty side effects that I have read such as permanent impotency? Anyone done this?



Just saw this post.  What you suggest would require "pre-loading" Propecia for a minimum of 3 months before you begin your cycle.  I also wouldnt recommend a short run of propecia, if you are going to do it, get on permanently.  The incidence of side effects are <1%   This advice comes from 10 years of propecia experience and extensive research on 5 ar inhibitors and their side effects.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 27, 2012)

GSracer said:


> Just saw this post.  What you suggest would require "pre-loading" Propecia for a minimum of 3 months before you begin your cycle.  I also wouldnt recommend a short run of propecia, if you are going to do it, get on permanently.  The incidence of side effects are <1%   This advice comes from 10 years of propecia experience and extensive research on 5 ar inhibitors and their side effects.


What's wrong with short term or only on cycle usage?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 13, 2012)




----------

